# Tia Update



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi all

well she didnt have babies with Denzel as sad as that was the main thing is shes ok. She is now in her summer coat I think shes looking great


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

she looks beautiful DK like a lil teddy bear


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Heh she's wonderful :001_tt1: 

I've always wanted a ferret I just wouldn't have the space. More Tia photos pleaseeeee 

Em
xx


----------

